# diy hip quiver?



## markabremer (Apr 25, 2010)

ive been makeing them out of duct tape for me & my sons


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're looking for something cheap, what I do is just take two paper towel rolls once their empty, lay them end to end, and duct tape them. Poke a couple of holes towards the top about 2 inches apart, and run a zip tie through it, to make a loop to go on your belt. 

I mean, this is cheap, and something I use just when out practicing.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Take a piece of leather, fold it, sow the ends together, add some bands so you can attach it to you belt, done.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i made one from a leg I cut off an old pair of jeans. turned out OK. I had a piece of scrap vinyl flooring I used to line the inside and give it shape.


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

I made this out of scrap material I had around the house.


----------



## msrebel78 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great ideas!! Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## msrebel78 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

I used some PVC a cap and para cord to make mine it does it's job


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

Neoprene from an old wetsuit would work real well too.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is mine. 1000d cordura and mil-spec webbing. The body is stiffened with HDPE, and a D-ring gives you a place to hook an arrow puller. The pocket has enough room to hold a release, and there are 2 slots for pens. The velcro is for patches.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

For hunting..






..


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I used a shop light protector, pop riveted to an old belt. Do a search, i posted pics a while back.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are two build alongs I posted here a while back that might help you.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717507

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=716960


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

check out the saunders hip quiver adapter. it allows you use any bow quiver and if you get two quiver mounting brackets you put the quiver on your bow and move it to your hip in 5 seconds. plus this type of quiver holds the arrows tight...silent. you can even make your adaptor for less than $5


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is one I made from an old gun case and some 3/4 pvc pipe. Not as fancy as some posted here though.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Here are two build alongs I posted here a while back that might help you.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717507
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=716960


beautiful work as usual Rancid! Thanks for bringing these out of the archives!


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

After using my back pocket for the first week of league, I went out to the shop and whipped one together out of 1/2" pvc, a small chunk of luan, two sticks of hot glue, some string, and a t-shirt I dug out of my diy target. I'll get some photos if I can figure out how to get them on here. I'm not too technologically advanced. Anyway, the quiver didn't cost me anything but my time.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

how about something like this..
made them awhile ago.


----------



## ijinxd (Jan 28, 2012)

For a very quick 6-8 arrow quiver, you can head down to your local post office and pick up a poster shipping tube. Drill two holes, one on top, one on the bottom. Run a tie-down rope (or any rope for that matter) through each hole. Tie a knot on each side so that it doesn't slip out of the holes. Hook on a carabiner (this will attach to your belt loop, and even the inside of your jeans/pants/shorts). 
If it swings around too much, wrap the rope around the carabiner so that when it is attached, your leg will hold it in place. 
The "loop" you see on mine (posted below) is actually just a cable tie, tied with another cable tie -this holds my release-.


----------



## AnotherJennifer (Jun 1, 2012)

I used an old jeans pant leg with several fabric layers in the bottom to strengthen it. 

























I also made a quick bracer out of the other pant leg. 

They only took about 30 minutes to make so I don't really mind if they don't last forever.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

reckless said:


> how about something like this..
> made them awhile ago.



Win.... these are very sharp. Also for those who haven't worked with leather that much check this out, I have used these patterns from Tandy for western style holsters for pistols and it is easy to make a basic one, adding tooling is harder then hand carving gets more so, but any way check this out they have a pattern for everything you need for archery. Think I'm going to pick one up myself.

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/search/searchresults/6027-00.aspx


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

Made mine out of buckskin, inserted two pvc tubes and used a clip from an old dog lead.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a beautiful quiver!!!! I love the moose and birch tree!


----------



## sotacal (Jan 26, 2007)

Maui Rhino said:


> Here is mine. 1000d cordura and mil-spec webbing. The body is stiffened with HDPE, and a D-ring gives you a place to hook an arrow puller. The pocket has enough room to hold a release, and there are 2 slots for pens. The velcro is for patches.


Do you have the drawings for this? I like making gear myself and this seams like a great project for me!!!


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

sotacal said:


> Do you have the drawings for this? I like making gear myself and this seams like a great project for me!!!


Sorry, I'm not gonna share my pattern since I am now selling these. I believe Tandy Leather sells a pattern though. However, this is the *DIY* section, and I am more than happy to give you some tips to Do It Yourself. First think of the quiver as having two main subassemblies: The quiver and belt loop, and the pocket. In simplified form, the quiver is essentially an L, with the upright being the back panel and belt loop, and the horizontal being the front of the arrow pocket. It will be folded back and sewn down to the upright to form the arrow pocket. The front pocket is basically a GP pouch without a back panel, and is topstitched to the front of the arrow pocket. Your order of assembly is gonna be to build the front pocket, sew it to the arrow pocket, then fold and sew the arrow pocket and belt loop. Start by sketching out some ideas in heavy construction paper. Cut them out, tape them up, and see how it looks assembled. Once you have the pattern down, transfer it to cardboard for tracing onto your fabric. USPS flat rate boxes shine here....free, and easy to cut with scissors. Of course the devil is in the details. :wink: Topstitching down the front pocket can be tricky keep lined up, and doing the binding nicely is also challenging. Take time to figureout the right weight of HDPE to use as a stiffener for the arrow pocket. Too heavy, and you will have a hard time sewing it shut. If you need some help with your sewing skills, I highly reccomend you check out the DIY Tactical forum. They have lots of tutorials and helpful people there to give you tips and advice. (Full disclosure--I am a moderator over there). Feel free to PM me with any questions you have as you create your own design.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Made mine out of a shop vac tube that I don't ever use


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Tag for later.


----------



## hemimonstew (Aug 22, 2016)

I know this is an older thread but, figured I'd share something i did to bring this old thread back to life.. I got bored today and wanted to make the time go by so I decided I would try something new, with a little help from the miss, it took a little over an hour to do. The materials used are 3 pieces of pvc piping with custom caps for the bottoms, hot clue and duct tape to hold the tubes together, wrapped with old camo cargo pants. All these items I had kicking around the house, so cost was pretty close to nothing.. I can hold up to 20 arrows in this quiver, perfect for target practice. This was a last minute thing, with that being said, I am pretty for of it.. Gotta love the miss and her crafty hands.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Trad.Strong (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats freaking amazing the camo one with mil material


----------



## Kurookami (Jan 22, 2017)

I had an old SOG machete sheath laying around, so I use that


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I made one out of wildebeest and zebra hide. I call it my plains quiver. I've made a few more like this one out of a deer fawn hide.




















The zebra hide was an old zip up bottle cover that I got at a yard sale


----------



## Oldertractor (Jun 30, 2016)

I have been thinking about trying to make a hip quiver out of a coyote hide.


----------

